
Scientists Grow Human Vocal Cords in the Lab - adventured
http://www.buzzfeed.com/danvergano/scientists-grow-human-vocal-cords
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/18/doctors-can-now-grow-
huma...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/18/doctors-can-now-grow-human-vocal-
chords-in-a-lab/), which points to this.

------
hellbanner
Robo calls are going to get better!

